
The most flexible synthesizer is DIY, Raspberry PI - asurachadtrot
http://hackaday.com/2016/11/26/the-most-flexible-synthesizer-is-diy-raspberry-pi/
======
beat
The interesting thing here isn't that it's "the most flexible", but rather
that it has a genuinely interesting new user interface, with the finger-
pressure thing. On the other hand, what does that do that can't be done with a
regular midi keyboard with velocity and aftertouch (which is much more
flexible in its own way)?

Synthesizers that can do "anything" are not a good target. They wind up with
no distinctive voice of their own, and a muddled user interface. Brian Eno has
spoken to that extensively, and it's one of the drivers of the modern modular
movement - the desire to have an instrument that has its own voice, its own
way of speaking, its own gestures to summon the sounds.

So anyway, this synth looks interesting, not because it's "the most flexible",
but because it has its own way of doing things.

~~~
dominotw
>n the other hand, what does that do that can't be done with a regular midi
keyboard with velocity and aftertouch (which is much more flexible in its own
way)?

do you need PMC ( Polyphonic Multidimensional Controllers ) to play stuff like
P'ungnyu Strings (Komungo)[1] ? Seems like this controller is more amenable to
that.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkHmUaGv8JM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkHmUaGv8JM)

------
bitL
Just a question - if I think about flexibility, I think about composing
harmonic functions directly in the code. I understand that historically synth
music was based on analog components, and as people got used to these even
virtual analog was born to mimic old analog stuff. Did anyone think about
switching to a higher gear and just do pure math by composing functions
directly without specials like "oscillator", "LFO", "envelope", "filter" etc.?
Main issue/difference between synths is how they enable to compose these
operators/components together and that's where we talk about how easy is it to
program a synth, with implementation of individual components giving it sonic
signature. If I look e.g. at Max4Live, this helps the compositing process, yet
it doesn't help much with the use of completely arbitrary functions in your
digital synth. So I am feeling we are missing out on a vast ocean of sounds
never heard before.

~~~
JoeDaDude
The subtractive synthesis model which you describe, now done digitally, may be
the most widely implemented model, but there are several other models that at
least approximate what you are describing. For example Csound [1], which
allows for lower level functions to be used in synthesis. However, there is a
leap required to go from low level math to a functioning instrument that a
composer or performer can use. [1]
[http://csound.github.io/](http://csound.github.io/)

------
mwcampbell
My last experience with the Raspberry Pi's built-in analog audio output was
with the model B+ in late 2014, and it left a lot to be desired. It had
noticeable background noise, and relatively weak maximum volume. Is this still
the case with the latest model? If so, can anyone recommend another ARM-based
board with a good audio DAC?

~~~
mattoswald
The Pi3 has an improved audio output . A cheap $5 usb audio interface from
amazon will bring the quality up for older Pis to a normal computers audio
output. If you're looking for higher fidelity than that you can use lots of
the usual prosumer/pro usb interfaces. If you're trying to keep it small
something like a HifiBerry board or similar addon will work.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Audio Latency is an issue with RPi, so impractical if need quick response.

I've been instead using the mod duo custom arm board stomp box, which works
great.

------
joeevans1000
A tangent, but keep in mind that every Raspberry Pi comes with Sam Aaron's
incredible Sonic Pi software already loaded.

------
bayesian_horse
I want this for my flight simulators...

